# Venomoids



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Was reading a bit about this and discovered an ongoing debate as to whether it's good or bad for venomous snakes to have their venom sacks removed. I would have thought this a good thing, but was wondering what everyone here thought?


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

lol i doubt the snake would agree to it been a good thing :wink: 
getting a dangerous snake then removing its venom sacks just so you can handle it safer?..seems a bit strange to me :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

I dont personally like venomoids.I dont agree with it being done.Also you can only sell males as true venomoids as any offspring the female would have would be venomous so you would still have to have a DWA licence.To me its just a waste of time and money and undue surgery to the animal.


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

i think its totally uncalled for.

its a venomous snake and it ain't fair to hack out the glans just so it can be handled.


this subject really does piss me off :evil: :evil:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

lol if you dont wanna be bitten then dont handle your venomous snake duh!
that sounds like a stupid waste of time an money really, cos the snake will still bite if it's that way inclined an it will still hurt, just not kill ya or make ya sick. why have a venomous snake if you want to handle it that much, surely just watching it live happily in your care would be enough. if ya wanna hole a snake buy a constrictor!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I've since heard that if the operation's not done right the glands can grow back so that would make it a waste of time, money and stress on the snake. 

Also, I didn't realise the venom was used in digestion in which case it shouldn't be done cos they won't be able to digest their food.

Shows how much I know!!!!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

yeh i always thought alot of the venom from venomous animals actually helps in the break down of the prey aswell once in digestive system...


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

The removel of the venomglads is a mutilation of the animal. I have bred and stil keep several venemous snakes and they all have there glands.If you have a cat that climbs in the curtans you do not remove it's nails!
The golden rule with venemous snakes is just not handel them,plain and clear.You can use a snakehook to move them but to remove it's glads is a bad thing.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i agree, we had a guy prosecuted cos a vet told us he had brought a snowy owl to his surgery to have its talons removed so his son could keep it in the house and play with it. you cant remove an animals defence mechanisms just bcos you want to be less frightened of it. animals arent on the planet bcos they were put there for the enjoyment of humans they have as much right to live as us 
i gave a guy a black eye cos he told me he wanted to stuff one of my barn owls cos she would look better on his mantlepiece. he would have had worse only my mum, dad, and other half jumped on me and pulled me away!!!


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

good on ya, it aint right to mutilate any animal just so someone can "play" with it, if they want a toy they should get a plushie!


----------



## misery (Jan 21, 2008)

*i agree with everybody who says leave a snakes venom glands*

i agree leave the snakes the way they are, their venom is there for a reason, get a constrictor if u wanna hold a snake, why would anybody want a snake that could poison them?, madness, and good for u chrissie for decking the tit that wanted to do that to ur owl.nuff said. misery.


little_chrissy said:


> i agree, we had a guy prosecuted cos a vet told us he had brought a snowy owl to his surgery to have its talons removed so his son could keep it in the house and play with it. you cant remove an animals defence mechanisms just bcos you want to be less frightened of it. animals arent on the planet bcos they were put there for the enjoyment of humans they have as much right to live as us
> i gave a guy a black eye cos he told me he wanted to stuff one of my barn owls cos she would look better on his mantlepiece. he would have had worse only my mum, dad, and other half jumped on me and pulled me away!!!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

You realise this thread is about 2 and a half years old right?! :?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

lol was wondering that myself never mind better late than never

daniel


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd never buy a venomous snake because it's venomous, but if I did buy one it would be because they are venomous.

What's the point of buying a venomous snakes if it has no venom ?

It will be before long that people will feel like removing cat's nail because they scratch the sofa :roll:

If you don't want your sofa to be scratched than to buy a cat in the firs place.

Well, that's my humble opinion.


----------

